# Ready-made leaders



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

A new blog on my website. Ready-made leaders. Second part of the leader series.





__





Ready-made Leaders. Leader no II. – everyjonahhasawhale.com







everyjonahhasawhale.com


----------

